# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  ՀՀ Կարմիր գիրք

## yerevanci

Թեմայում  կփորձեմ  Ձեզ ներկայացնել ՀՀ Կարմիր գրքում գրանցված  բույսերն ու կենդանիները: Հնարավոր է, որ ձեզ շատ մոտ աճում է մի բուսատեսակ, որը վերացման եզրին է, իսկ դուք ամեն օր անզգուշությամբ տրորում եք այն:
Հայաստանի Կարմիր գրքի երկրորդ հրատարակության մեջ ընդգրկված են անոթավոր բույսերի 452 տեսակ, սնկերի` 40 տեսակ, ողնաշարավոր կենդանիների 153 տեսակ, ինչպես նաև 155 տեսակի անողնաշարավորներ:
ՀՀ Կարմիր գրքում ներառված տեսակներին տրվել են հետևյալ կատեգորիաներ`
*1. Անհետացած տեսակ (EX)*` եթե հայտնի կամ ենթադրվող բնակմիջավայրի ողջ պատմական արեալում հետևողական ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում ոչ մի առանձնյակ չի հայտնաբերվել
*2. Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ (CR)*` անհետացման չափազանց բարձր ռիսկի առջև կանգնած տեսակ վայրի բնության մեջ
*3. Վտանգված տեսակ (EN)*` անհետացման շատ բարձր ռիսկի առջև կանգնած տեսակ վայրի բնության մեջ
*4. Խոցելի տեսակ (VU)*` անհետացման բարձր ռիսկի առջև կանգնած տեսակ վայրի բնության մեջ
*5. Անհետացման վիճակին մոտ գտնվող տեսակ (NT)*` մոտ է Վտանգված տեսակին կամ Խոցելի տեսակին և ապագայում ունի հավանականություն պատկանելու սպառնալիքի որևէ կատեգորիային:

Մոդերներին կխնդրեմ, եթե այսպիսի թեմա կա, ապա գրառումները տեղափոխեն, ես փնտրեցի, չգտա

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), boooooooom (04.03.2011), Gayl (03.03.2011), Lianik (03.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), Nare-M (03.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), V!k (03.03.2011), Vaio (04.03.2012), Yeghoyan (08.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (03.03.2011), Դատարկություն (03.03.2011), Հայկօ (03.03.2011), Մանուլ (03.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Դե սկսենք...

*Կնճիթաթերթիկ սապատավոր*
*Rhinopetalum gibbosum (Boiss.) Losinsk.et Vved. (Liliaceae)*
Կատեգորիա. CR
 
Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ է: Հայտնի է միայն Արարատի մարզից (Երախի լեռնաշղթա, Վեդի, Գոռավան, Արարատ): Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Նախիջևանում,
Իրանում, Միջին Ասիայում, Աֆղանստանում և Պակիստանում: Աճում է ստորին լեռնային
գոտում, ծ. մ. 850-1000 մ բարձրությունների վրա. չոր կավա-խճաքարոտ, ավազոտ,
քարքարոտ լանջերին, ավազային անապատում, կիսաանապատում: Աղետալի անհետանում
է աճելավայրերի խախտման պատճառով: Պոպուլյացիայի որոշ մասը պահպանվում է <Գոռավանի ավազուտներ> արգելավայրում: Գեղազարդային բույս է:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (03.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), Nare-M (03.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ու դու պատրաստվում ես անոթավոր բույսերի 452 տեսակները, սնկերի` 40 տեսակները, ողնաշարավոր կենդանիների 153 տեսակները, ինչպես նաև 155 տեսակի անողնաշարավորներ տեսակները հատ հատ գրել էս թեմայու՞մ  :Shok: 

Ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի հղում տաս, մտնենք նայենք: Եթե նման ինֆորմացիա իհարկե օնլայն կա:

----------


## yerevanci

> Ու դու պատրաստվում ես անոթավոր բույսերի 452 տեսակները, սնկերի` 40 տեսակները, ողնաշարավոր կենդանիների 153 տեսակները, ինչպես նաև 155 տեսակի անողնաշարավորներ տեսակները հատ հատ գրել էս թեմայու՞մ 
> 
> Ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի հղում տաս, մտնենք նայենք: Եթե նման ինֆորմացիա իհարկե օնլայն կա:


դե  ամենակարևորները  կգրեմ  այս  թեմայում,   իսկ  այս  նյութերը  օնլայն  չկան,  ավելի  ճիշտ  ես  չեմ  հանդիպել  ինտերնետում,  եթե  նմանատիպ  հղումներ  կգտնես,  խնդրեմ,  դիր,  իսկ  իմ  նյութերի  մի  մասը  արդեն  մուտքագրած  ունեմ,  մի   մասն  էլ  մուտքագրում  եմ

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Բիեներցիա շուրջաթև
Bienertia cycloptera Bunge (Chenopodiaceae)*
Կատեգորիա. CR

Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ է: Հայտնի է միայն Արարատի և Արմավիրի մարզերից (Արարատ, Երասխ, Մասիս, Երասխահուն): Հայաստանից բացի աճում է Նախիջևանում, Արևելյան Անդրկովկասում, Եվրոպայի հարավում, Արևելյան Անատոլիայում, Հարավ-արևմտյան և Կենտրոնական Ասիայում: Աճում է ստորին լեռնային գոտում, ծ. մ. 800-1000 մ բարձրությունների վրա, խոնավ աղուտներում: Պոպուլյացիայի մի մասը աճում է «Որդան կարմիր» արգելավայրում և Գյուղատնտեսության նախարարության Հողագիտության, ագրոքիմիայի և մելիորացիայի գիտական կենտրոնի ստացիոնարի տարածքում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), Nare-M (03.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Կովկասյան փառավոն
(Կարգ` Կարծրաթևեր կամ Բզեզներ – Coleoptera)
(Ընտանիք` Թերթիկաμեղավորներ – Scarabaeidae)
Pharaonus caucasicus*
Կատեգորիա. CR
6.jpg
Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող Հայաստանի համար էնդեմիկ տեսակ է: Նախկինում հայտնի էր Երևանի, Էջմիածնի և Փարաքարի շրջակայքերից, որտեղ հավանաμար անհետացել է` անապատների յուրացման պատճառով: Ներկայումս հայտնի է միայն Գոռավանի ավազուտներից` Վեդի քաղաքի մոտ: Բզեզները հանդիպում են մայիսի վերջին, հունիսի
առաջին կեսին: Թրթուրն ապրում է հողում: 1980-ական թվականների սկզμերին շատ
մեծաքանակ էր, ներկայումս թվաքանակը խիստ կրճատվել է, հանդիպում են եզակի առանձնյակներ: Սահմանափակող գործոններ տեսակի համար. խիստ սահմանափակ տարածման վայրը, անասունների արածեցում, վառելանյութի համար ջուզգունի թփերի
հատում, ճանապարհաշինություն, վերջերս նաև շինարարական նպատակներով ավազահանում: Հանդիպում է «Գոռավանի ավազուտներ» պետական արգելավայրում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011), Moonwalker (04.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Արարատյան որդան կարմիր
(Կարգ` Հավասարաթևեր - Homoptera)
(Ընտանիք` Հսկա որդաններ -
Margarodidae)
Porphyrophora hammelii Brandt*
Կատեգորիա. CR
 
Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ է: Արարատյան հարթավայրի էնդեմիկ: Տարածված է Արարատի և Արմավիրի մարզերում` Արարատյան հարթավայրի կերային μույսերի առկայությամբ աղուտներում: 20-րդ դարի կեսերին արեալը կազմում էր 10000 հա, 1990 թ. տվյալներով ընդամենը 2000 հա, որը բաղկացած է իրարից տարանջատված փոքր (մինչև մի քանի հեկտար) և 2 համեմատաբար մեծ հատվածներից: Բուսակեր տեսակ է, որը սնվում է միայն երկու տեսակի բույսերով՝ որդանախոտով (Aeluropus) և եղեգով (Phragmites), ունի զարգացման բարդ ցիկլ: Վտանգման հիմնական գործոններ. աղուտների ինտենսիվ յուրացում: Արեալի առանձնահատկությունները` դրա սահմանափակ, մասնատված և հողահանդակներով շրջապատված լինելը, կլիմայի հնարավոր փոփոխությունները ապագայում կարող են առավել վտանգել այս տեսակի վիճակը: Տեսակի պահպանության նպատակով 1986 թ-ին ստեղծվել է «Որդան կարմիր» արգելավայրը: Մշակված է արհեստական պայմաններում միջատի բազմացման մեթոդ:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011), Moonwalker (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Դե սկսենք...
> 
> *Կնճիթաթերթիկ սապատավոր*
> *Rhinopetalum gibbosum (Boiss.) Losinsk.et Vved. (Liliaceae)*
> Կատեգորիա. CR
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_WgEQmgqPpIY/TW_WfaEvM7I/AAAAAAAAAoQ/-d4fHUr4diI/2.jpg[/IMG] 
> Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ է: Հայտնի է միայն Արարատի մարզից (Երախի լեռնաշղթա, Վեդի, Գոռավան, Արարատ): Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Նախիջևանում,
> Իրանում, Միջին Ասիայում, Աֆղանստանում և Պակիստանում: Աճում է ստորին լեռնային
> ...


 Միգուցե Երասխի՞ լեռնաշղթա

----------


## yerevanci

Անապատային բույսերի և կենդանիների թեման շարունակվում է

*Անդրկովկասյան տակիրային կլորագլուխ
(Կարգ Մողեսներ - Sauria)
(Ընտանիք Ագամաներ, Agamidae)
Phrynocephalus horvathi Mehely*
Կատեգորիա. CR

Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող խիստ սակավաթիվ տեսակ է: Հայտնի են առանձին պոպուլյացիաներ Արաքս գետի հովտում: Պահպանվել է Արմավիրի մարզի Բաղրամյանի, Արմավիրի, Էջմիածնի տարածաշրջաններում և Արարատի մարզի առանձին տեղամասերում: Հայաստանից դուրս հանդիպում է Հյուսիս-Արևելյան Թուրքիայում և Արևելյան Անդրկովկասում: Բնակվում է ավազուտային և աղուտային անապատներում ծ.մ. 800-1050 մ բարձրության վրա: Ձմեռումից դուրս են գալիս մարտի սկզբին, և ակտիվությունը շարունակվում է մինչև նոյեմբեր: Սնվում են մանր հոդվածոտանիներով (մրջյուններ, մանր բզեզներ, նեպուկներ, թրթուրներ, սարդեր և այլն): Մեկ տարում ձվադրում է 2-3 անգամ: Բնության մեջ կյանքի տևողությունը` մինչև 3 տարի: Պահպանվում է «Գոռավանի ավազուտներ» և «Որդան կարմիր» արգելավայրերում: Անհրաժեշտ է ցանկապատել արգելավայրերի տարածքներն անասունների արածեցումը կանխելու համար և անցկացնել միջոցառումներ` քայքայված պոպուլյացիաների վերականգնման ուղղությամբ:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (04.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011), Moonwalker (04.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Անապատային բույսերի և կենդանիների թեման շարունակվում է
> 
> *Անդրկովկասյան տակիրային կլորագլուխ
> (Կարգ Մողեսներ - Sauria)
> (Ընտանիք Ագամաներ, Agamidae)
> Phrynocephalus horvathi Mehely*
> Կատեգորիա. CR
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> ...


 Ես սրանից տեսել եմ (Արարատի մարզ,գյուղ Երասխում)

----------


## yerevanci

> Միգուցե Երասխի՞ լեռնաշղթա


Չէ,  սա  Երասխի  հետ  կապ  չունի,  լեռնագագաթ  է (1419 մ) Արարատի մարզում, Գեղամա լեռների հարավ-արևմտյան փեշերին, Նարեկ գյուղից մի քանի կմ հեռավորության վրա:

----------

Freeman (04.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ես սրանից տեսել եմ (Արարատի մարզ,գյուղ Երասխում)


ավելի  լավ,  որ  դեռ  կան  ու  պահպանվել  են

----------

Freeman (04.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Դալի ավազամուկ
(Կարգ` Կրծողներ - Rodentia)
(Ընտանիք`Ավազամկնանմաններ - Gerbillidae)
Meriones dahli Shidlovski*
Կատեգորիա. RE
 
Նեղ արեալով տեսակ է, տարածաշրջանում անհետացած: Արաքս գետի հովտի էնդեմիկ է, Հայաստանում հայտնի էր Արարատյան հարթավայրից` Գոռավանի, Շիդլուի, Փոքր Վեդու, Ռանչպարի, Մարգարայի շրջակայքում` ռելիկտային ավազուտներում: Գտնվել էր Նախիջևանում (սահմանամերձ գ. Սադարակի շրջակայք), հավանաբար, ապրում է Թուրքիայի Արալիխյան ավազուտներում: Տիպիկ ավազասեր է: Հայաստանի սահմաններում ապրում էր ծ.մ. 600-1000 մ բարձրություններում: Կենդանիներն ակտիվ են կլոր տարի: Բները, սովորաբար, տեղադրվում են ավազուտային բլուրներում: Սնվում են ապրելավայրերի շրջակայքում աճող տարբեր μույսերով: Ամռանը և ձմռանը հիմնական կերը սերմերն են: Սնվում են նաև միջատներով: Բազմացումը տեղի է ունենում մարտի վերջին-ապրիլի սկզբին: XX դարի վերջին տասնամյակներում նկատվել է տեսակի թվաքանակի խիստ անկում և վերջին տարիներին ավազամկան պոպուլյացիաներ չեն հայտնաբերվել: Դալի ավազամուկը «Գոռավանի ավազուտներ» արգելավայրում պահպանվող օբյեկտներից մեկն է: Տեսակի պահպանության համար առաջին հերթին անհրաժեշտ է ճշգրտել Դալի ավազամկան արդի վիճակը երկրում, ներկա պոպուլյացիաների հայտնաբերման դեպքում` սահմանել դրանց խիստ պահպանությունը: Անհրաժեշտ է նաև ստեղծել կայուն լաբորատոր պոպուլյացիաներ:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (04.03.2011), Moonwalker (04.03.2011), Safaryan (04.03.2011), Tig (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Հաջորդիվ  մեր  հանրապետության  կիսաանապատային  գոտու  տեսակներն  են*

----------


## yerevanci

*Կիսաանապատային գոտի* - Կիսաանապատները Հայաստանում լայնորեն տարածված են նախալեռնային և ստորին լեռնային գոտում 400-1000 (1300) մ բարձրություններում:
Կիսաանապատներն ինտենսիվ կերպով օգտագործվում են գյուղատնտեսական նպատակներով, քանի որ դրանց ոռոգման պայմաններում ստացվում է գյուղատնտեսական մշակաբույսերի բարձր բերք, ինչը առաջացնում է կիսաանապատային էկոհամակարգերի դեգրադացում:

*Վարդատերեփուկ մուշկային
(Ընտանիք` Բարդածաղկավորներ - Asteraceae)
Amberboa moschata*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է: Հայտնի է Երևանի շրջակայքից, որտեղ աճում է թեև սահմանափակ տարածքում, սակայն շատ առատ: Բացի Հայաստանից հանդիպում է Նախիջևանում և Հյուսիս-արևելյան Անատոլիայում: Աճում է ստորին և միջին լեռնային գոտիներում, ծ. մ. 600-1500 մ բարձրությունների վրա, չոր կավային, գիպսակիր, խճաքարոտ, քարքարոտ տեղերում, օշինդրային կիսաանապատում, ցանքերում: Պոպուլյացիայի մի մասը աճում է «Էրեբունի» պետական արգելոցի տարածքում: Գեղազարդային բույս է:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (04.03.2011), Moonwalker (04.03.2011), Safaryan (08.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> *Կիսաանապատային գոտի* - Կիսաանապատները Հայաստանում լայնորեն տարածված են նախալեռնային և ստորին լեռնային գոտում 400-1000 (1300) մ բարձրություններում:
> Կիսաանապատներն ինտենսիվ կերպով օգտագործվում են գյուղատնտեսական նպատակներով, քանի որ դրանց ոռոգման պայմաններում ստացվում է գյուղատնտեսական մշակաբույսերի բարձր բերք, ինչը առաջացնում է կիսաանապատային էկոհամակարգերի դեգրադացում:
> 
> *Վարդատերեփուկ մուշկային
> (Ընտանիք` Բարդածաղկավորներ - Asteraceae)
> Amberboa moschata*
> Կատեգորիա. EN
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*\
> Վտանգված տեսակ է: Հայտնի է Երևանի շրջակայքից, որտեղ աճում է թեև սահմանափակ տարածքում, սակայն շատ առատ: Բացի Հայաստանից հանդիպում է Նախիջևանում և Հյուսիս-արևելյան Անատոլիայում: Աճում է ստորին և միջին լեռնային գոտիներում, ծ. մ. 600-1500 մ բարձրությունների վրա, չոր կավային, գիպսակիր, խճաքարոտ, քարքարոտ տեղերում, օշինդրային կիսաանապատում, ցանքերում: Պոպուլյացիայի մի մասը աճում է «Էրեբունի» պետական արգելոցի տարածքում: Գեղազարդային բույս է:



իսկ էս Շիրակի մարզում չի հանդիպու՞մ

----------


## yerevanci

*Վարդատերեփուկ թուրանական
(Ընտանիք` Բարդածաղկավորներ - Asteraceae)
Amberboa turanica Iljin*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է: Հայտնի է միայն Արարատի (Խոր Վիրապի շրջակայքից) և Սյունիքի (Կարչևան, Ագարակ) մարզերից: Բացի Հայաստանից տեսակը հանդիպում է Հարավային և Արևելյան Անդրկովկասում, Ռուսաստանում, Իրանում, Կենտրոնական և Միջին Ասիայում, Աֆղանստանում, Պակիստանում, Առևմտյան Սիբիրում:  Աճում է ստորին լեռնային գոտում ծ. մ. 700-800 մ μարձրությունների վրա. չոր քարքարոտ լանջերին, կիսաանապատային μուսականության կազմում: Չի պահպանվում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (04.03.2011), Gayl (05.03.2011), Moonwalker (05.03.2011), Safaryan (08.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> [/spoiler]
> իսկ էս Շիրակի մարզում չի հանդիպու՞մ


սրա  պոպուլյացիան  ամենառատը  դիտվում  է  մերձերևանյան  հատվածում,  իսկ  ինչպես  նշվեց,  հանրապետության  այլ  տարածքներում  ևս  հանդիպում  է,  600-1500մ  բարձրություններում

----------

Freeman (04.03.2011), Safaryan (08.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Գազ թավոտ
Astragalus eriopodus Boiss*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է Հայտնի է միայն Արարատի մարզից (լեռնագագաթ Երանոս, Լանջազատ գյուղի շրջակայք): Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Հարավ-արևելյան Անատոլիայում և Իրանում: Աճում է ստորին և միջին լեռնային գոտիներում, ծ. մ. 800-1400 մ բարձրությունների
վրա. գիպսակիր լանջերին, ինչպես նաև տափաստանում: Հիմնականում  չի պահպանվում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Gayl (05.03.2011), Moonwalker (05.03.2011), Safaryan (08.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Հիրիկ նրբագեղ
Iris elegantissima Sosn*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է: Հայաստանում տարածված է Շիրակի, Արագածոտնի, Կոտայքի, Արմավիրի, Արարատի, Գեղարքունիքի մարզերում: Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Արևելյան Անատոլիայում և Հյուսիս-արևմտյան Իրանում (Մակու): Աճում է ստորին և միջին լեռնային գոտիներում, ծ. մ. 750-2000 մ բարձրությունների վրա, չոր քարքարոտ լանջերին, երրորդական դարաշրջանի կարմիր կավերի վրա, օշինդրային կիսաանապատում, լեռնային տափաստանում: Հիմնական պոպուլյացիան գտնվում է Երևանի շրջակայքում, որի մի մասը արդեն ընդգրկվել է քաղաքի սահմանների մեջ և անհետացել: Աճում է «Սևան»
ազգային պարկի, «Էրեբունի» և «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցների տարածքում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (05.03.2011), Lianik (14.03.2011), Moonwalker (05.03.2011), Safaryan (08.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> *Գազ թավոտ
> Astragalus eriopodus Boiss*
> Կատեգորիա. EN
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> Վտանգված տեսակ է Հայտնի է միայն Արարատի մարզից (լեռնագագաթ Երանոս, Լանջազատ գյուղի շրջակայք): Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Հարավ-արևելյան Անատոլիայում և Իրանում: Աճում է ստորին և միջին լեռնային գոտիներում, ծ. մ. 800-1400 մ բարձրությունների
> վրա. գիպսակիր լանջերին, ինչպես նաև տափաստանում: Հիմնականում  չի պահպանվում:


Շիրակի մարզում էլ սարերի վրա  բույս կա անունը գազ ա,ընդ որում բավականին տարածված ա,կարող ա՞ էս նույնն ա

----------


## yerevanci

> Շիրակի մարզում էլ սարերի վրա  բույս կա անունը գազ ա,ընդ որում բավականին տարածված ա,կարող ա՞ էս նույնն ա


Էս  հարցին  սպասում  էի  ճիշտն  ասած :Smile:   գազի  մի  շարք  տեսակներ  կան,  որոնցից  շատերը  բավական  լայն  տարածում  ունեն

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Բոգաչևի սևամարմին
Ectromopsis bogatchevi*
Կատեգորիա. CR

Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող Հայաստանի համար էնդեմիկ տեսակ է: Հայտնի է միայն Երևանի շրջակայքից` «Էրեբունի» պետական արգելոցից և Նուբարաշեն ավանի մոտակայքից: Բնակվում է կարմիր կավահողերին բնորոշ յուրահատուկ կիսաանապատային էկոհամակարգում: Սահմանափակող գործոններ տեսակի համար. ծայրահեղ սահմանափակ արեալ, ապրելավայրերի բարձր խոցելիությունը` քաղաքային ենթակառուցվածքի զարգացման, տարածքների գյուղատնտեսական յուրացման հետևանքով:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (08.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011), Safaryan (08.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Երևանյան գիշաճանճ
Machimus erevanensis*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է: Նկարագրված է Երևանից (Արեշ), սակայն այստեղ հավանաբար անհետացել է: Հայտնի է նաև Արարատ (Արարատի մարզ) և Մեղրի (Սյունիքի մարզ) քաղաքների մոտակայքից: Ապրում է Արաքս գետի հովտում: Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է նաև Վրաստանում և Ադրբեջանում: Ակտիվ գիշատիչ է, որսում է ճանճեր, ոչ խոշոր բզեզներ, մեղուներ և այլն: Հազվադեպ է, հանդիպում են եզակի առանձնյակներ: Վերջին տարիներին նկատվում է թվաքանակի կրճատման միտում: Պահպանվում է «Արևիկ» ազգային պարկում: Հարկավոր է նաև Արարատյան հարթավայրի անապատային հատվածներում ստեղծել բնության հատուկ պահպանվող տարածք:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (08.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Moonwalker (08.03.2011), Safaryan (08.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Երկարաոտ սցինկ
Eumeces schneideri*
Կատեգորիա. VU
 
Խոցելի տեսակ է: Հայտնի է Արարատյան հարթավայրից, Արփա գետի կիրճից, Արաքս գետի հովտից և հանրապետության հարավային նախալեռնային շրջաններից: Հայստանից դուրս հանդիպում է Հյուսիսային Աֆրիկայից և Առաջավոր Ասիայից մինչև Միջին Ասիա և Արևմտյան Հնդկաստան: Հանդիպում է ծ.մ. 400-1500 մ բարձրության վրա: Սնվում է տարբեր անողնաշար կենդանիներով, առավելապես` միջատներով, ինչպես նաև պտուղներով, սերմերով: Ձվադրում է հուլիսի վերջին-օգոստոսի սկզμին: Չնայած լայն տարածմանը Հայաստանի սահմաններում արեալի մեծ մասում թվաքանակը բավականին փոքր է: Պահպանվում է «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետարգելոցում, «Գոռավանի ավազուտներ» արգելավայրում և «Արևիկ» ազգային պարկում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Kita (12.03.2011), Moonwalker (12.03.2011), Safaryan (12.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Այս  հատվածում  մի  քանի  տեսակներ  *արիդային (չոր) նոսրանտառներից*:
Արիդային նոսրանտառները Հայաստանում իրենցից ներկայացնում են էկոհամակարգերի համալիր, խիստ տարբերվող ինչպես բուսակազմով, այնպես էլ տարբեր բարձունքային գոտիների պայմաններին հարմարավելու ունակությամբ: Լայնատերև արիդային նոսրանտառները (կաղնու, պիստակենու) հարմարված են հիմնականում ստորին, երբեմն նաև միջին լեռնային գոտուն: Այդ բարձրություններում հանդիպում են նաև թփուտային համակեցություններ, որն ընդունված է անվանել «շիբլյակ»: Գիհու նոսրանտառներն ունեն ավելի մեծ տարածվածություն` ստորինից մինչև վերին լեռնային գոտիները (2200 մ-ից բարձր): Այդ էկոհամակարգերի վրա մարդու ազդեցությունը համեմատաμար թույլ է արտահայտված` բացի բնակչության կողմից բնափայտի մթերումից (առավել մեծ վտանգ է սպառնում գիհուտներին) և անասունների գերարածեցումից, երբեմն տեղի է ունենում այդ տարածքների յուրացում գյուղատնտեսական նպատակներով:

----------

Moonwalker (13.03.2011), Safaryan (12.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Քաջվարդ նեղատերև
Paeonia tenuifolia*
Կատեգորիա. CR
98.jpg
Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ է: Հանդիպում է միայն Հայաստանի հարավում` Սյունիքի մարզում (Կապանի շրջակայք): Ընդհանուր արեալը ընդգրկում է Կովկասը, ընդ որում Նախակովկասը, Արևմտյան, Կենտրոնական, Արևելյան և Հարավային Անդրկովկասը, ինչպես նաև Բալկանյան թերակղզին, Արևելյան Եվրոպայի հարավային մասը, Փոքր Ասիան և Հյուսիս-Արևմտյան Իրանը: Աճում է ստորին լեռնային գոտում ծ. մ. 700-800 մ բարձրությունների վրա: Տեսակին սպառնում է անհետացում` կապված տարածքում լեռնահանքային արդյունաբերության զարգացման հետ: Օժտված է գեղազարդային բարձր 14 արժանիքներով: Գրեթե չի պահպանվում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Lianik (14.03.2011), Moonwalker (13.03.2011), Safaryan (12.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Մկնասոխ Միսչենկոյի
Scilla mischtschenkoana Grossh*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է Հայտնի է միայն Սյունիքի մարզից (Կարչևան, Լեհվազ, Նյուվադի): Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Նախիջևանում և Հյուսիս-արևմտյան Իրանում: Աճում է միջին լեռնային գոտում, ծ. մ. 1000-1700 մ բարձրությունների վրա: Սահմանափակող գործոններ տեսակի համար. սահմանափակ տարածման և բնակության շրջաններ, աճելավայրերի կորուստ, դեգրադացիա` կապված հողերի յուրացման և ճանապարհաշինության հետ: Գեղազարդային բույս է: Պահպանվում է «Արևիկ» ազգային պարկի տարածքում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Lianik (14.03.2011), Moonwalker (13.03.2011), Safaryan (15.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Ստեվենիելա սատիրանման
Steveniella satyrioides. Schult*
Կատեգորիա. EN
  
Խոցելի, շատ հազվագյուտ տեսակ է Հանդիպում է Տավուշի (Աղայա լեռնագագաթ) և Սյունիքի (Կապանի շրջակայք) մարզերում: Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է համարյա ամբողջ Կովկասում, Ղրիմում, Հյուսիսային Անատոլիայում, Հյուսիսային Իրանում: Աճում է ստորին լեռնային գոտում, ծ. մ. 900-1300 մ բարձրությունների վրա: Գեղազարդային բույս է: Սահմանափակող գործոններ տեսակի համար. սահմանափակ տարածման և բնակության շրջաններ, արեալի մասնատվածություն, աճելավայրերի կորուստ, դեգրադացիա` անտառտնտեսական միջոցառումների հետևանքով: Չի պահպանվում:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Lianik (14.03.2011), Moonwalker (13.03.2011), Safaryan (15.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Աղաբաբյանի երկարաբեղիկ
Asias aghababiani Danilevsky*
Կատեգորիա. CR

Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ է: Հայաստանի էնդեմիկ է, հայտնի է միայն Մեղրի քաղաքի շրջակայքից` Արծվաքար կիրճից (Սյունիքի մարզ), հանդիպում է նուշի գերակայությամբ վարդազգիների և գիհու ընդգրկմամբ չոր նոսրանտառներում: Բզեզները հանդիպում են հունիսի երկրորդ կեսին-հուլիսի սկզբին, նստում են տափաստանամորու փշերի վրա, որի բներում էլ զարգանում է թրթուրը: Զարգացումը հավանաբար ընթանում է մեկ տարի: Վտանգման հիմնական գործոնները. անասունների, հատկապես` այծերի չկարգավորված արածեցում, տեսակի տարածման վայրերի որպես պոչամբարների օգտագործում: Պահպանվում է «Արևիկ» ազգային պարկում, որի գոտիավորման ընթացքում տեսակի ապրելավայրերը անհրաժեշտ է ընդգրկել արգելոցային գոտու մեջ:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (18.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Moonwalker (14.03.2011), Safaryan (15.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Հայկական իժ կամ Ռադդեի իժ
Vipera (Montivipera) raddei Boettger*
Կատեգորիա. VU

Հայկական բարձրավանդակի էնդեմիկ խոցելի տեսակ է: Հայաստանում տարանջատված պոպուլյացիաները կենտրոնացած են Կոտայքի, Արարատի, Վայոց Ձորի, Սյունիքի մարզերում:  Հանդիպում է նաև Արևելյան Անդրկովկասում և Թուրքիայի ու Իրանի հարակից շրջաններում: Բնակվում է լեռնային չորասեր անտառներում, գիհու նոսրանտառներում, լեռնային տափաստաններում, ծառաթփային նոսր բուսականությամբ  քարքարոտ լանջերին, ծ.մ. 1300-1800 մ բարձրության վրա, երբեմն բարձրանում է մինչև 2500-2700 մ: Երբեմն մտնում է մշակովի դաշտեր, որտեղ մնում է քարերի կույտերում: Ակտիվ է ապրիլի սկզբից մինչև հոկտեմբերի վերջը: Բազմացման ակտիվ շրջանը սկսվում է մայիսի կեսերից և շարունակվում մինչև հունիսի վերջը: Ձվակենդանածին է: Ձագերը դուրս են գալիս օգոստոսի վերջին մինչև սեպտեմբերի երկրորդ կեսը: Վտանգման հիմնական գործոնները. բնորոշ ապրելավայրերի քայքայումը` լեռնալանջերը վարելու և շինարարական աշխատանքներ կատարելու, լեռնային անտառները ոչնչացնելու, լեռնատափաստանային և մարգագետնային գոտիներում անասուններ արածեցնելու հետևանքով: Մեծ վնաս է հասցնում նաև ապօրինի որսը: Տեսակի արեալի որոշ մասը պահպանվում է «Խոսրովի անտառ», «Շիկահող» պետարգելոցներում և «Արևիկ» ազգային պարկում: Անհրաժեշտ է ստեղծել մի շարք արգելավայրեր Կոտայքի մարզի Աբովյանի տարածաշրջանում և սահմանել խիստ վերահսկողություն այս տեսակի ապօրինի որսի նկատմամբ:

----------

ars83 (15.03.2011), Freeman (18.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Moonwalker (15.03.2011), Safaryan (15.03.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), Դատարկություն (20.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.03.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Թեմայում  կփորձեմ  Ձեզ ներկայացնել ՀՀ Կարմիր գրքում գրանցված  բույսերն ու կենդանիները:


Հրաշալի ու արժեքավոր գործ ես անում, *yerevanci* ջան, շնորհակալությո՛ւն: Այդպես շարունակիր, խնդրեմ: Շատ հետաքրքիր է:  :Ok:

----------

Moonwalker (15.03.2011), Safaryan (15.03.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), yerevanci (08.05.2012), Դատարկություն (20.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Սև անգղ
Aegipus monachus*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Հազվագյուտ, թվաքանակով նկատելիորեն կրճատվող վտանգված տեսակ է: Նկատվել է հանրապետության տարբեր շրջաններում: Բները հայտնաբերվել են Գեղամա և Վարդենիսի լեռնաշղթաների բազուկներում Կոտայքի և Վայոց ձորի մարզերում: Ապրում է լեռնաշղթաների համեմատաբար փոքր թեքություն ունեցող լանջերին լեռնատափաստանների տեղամասերով հերթափոխվող գիհու արիդային նոսրանտառների սահմաններում, սովորաբար, ծ.մ. 1200-2000 մ բարձրություններում: Բույնը, սովորաբար, տեղադրվում է ծառերի վրա, ավելի հազվադեպ` ժայռերի կամ անմիջապես հողի վրա, բլուրների լանջերին: Ձվադրման շրջանը տատանվում է լայն սահմաններում, հավանաբար` փետրվարի երկրորդ կեսից մինչև ապրիլի վերջը: Հայաստանում հայտնաբերված բներում սովորաբար եղել է մեկ ձու, որն էգը և արուն հաջորդաբար թխսում են 55 օրվա ընթացքում: Ձագերը դուրս են գալիս ապրիլի երկրորդ կեսին, ամենաուշ դուրս գալու ժամկետը` հունիսի առաջին կեսն է: Թռչող, երիտասարդ թռչուններ նկատվում են հուլիսի երկրորդ կեսից մինչև սեպտեմբերի վերջը: Հայաստանում թվաքանակը, հավանաբար, չի գերազանցում 50 բնադրող զույգերի: Վտանգման հիմնական գործոններ. կերային բազայի աղքատացումը` կապված վայրի սմբակավորների թվաքանակի կրճատման հետ, ինչպես նաև ապօրինի որսը և թակարդներով բռնելը: Պահպանվում է «Խոսրովի անտառ» արգելոցում, որտեղ կանոնավոր բնադրում է: Անհրաժեշտ է հանրապետության սահմաններում բացահայտել և խստորեն պահպանել սև անգղի բոլոր բնադրավայրերը:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), ars83 (18.03.2011), Freeman (18.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Moonwalker (18.03.2011), Safaryan (18.03.2011), Tig (23.03.2011), Դատարկություն (20.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Լեռնային տափաստաններ*
Տափաստանային էկոհամակարգերը Հայաստանում ամենատարածված են և հանդիպում են բոլոր անտառազուրկ լեռնալանջերին (միջին լեռնային գոտում) 1000-2400 մ բարձրության սահմաններում: Որպես էկոհամակարգ տափաստանները հարմարված են համեմատաբար չոր աճելավայրերին, որոնք որպես կանոն ունեն հողային բերրի խոշոր շերտ: Ներկայումս քիչ թեքության լանջերին գտնվող գրեթե բոլոր տափաստանային տարածքները հերկված են և օգտագործվում են գյուղատնտեսության մեջ, իսկ բարձր թեքության լանջերը ենթարկվում են ինտենսիվ արածեցման:

----------

Moonwalker (20.03.2011), Safaryan (22.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Կուժկոտրուկ Վոլգայի
Adonis wolgensis Steven*
Կատեգորիա. CR

Կրիտիկական վիճակում գտնվող տեսակ է Հայաստանում աճում է միայն Սևանա լճի Արտանիշի թերակղզում և Չարենցավանի շրջակայքում: Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Հյուսիս-արևմտյան և Արևելյան Անդրկովկասում, Եվրոպայում, Արևմտյան Սիբիրում, Հյուսիս-արևելյան Անատոլիայում: Աճում է ծ. մ. 1500- 2300 մ բարձրությունների վրա: Տեսակին սպառնում է տարածման և բնակության շրջանների կրճատում`: Գեղատեսիլ բույս, արժանի է բազմացման` ծաղկաբուծության համար: Պահպանվում է «Սևան» ազգային պարկի Արտանիշի արգելոցային գոտում:

----------

ars83 (21.03.2011), Freeman (20.03.2011), Gayl (20.03.2011), Moonwalker (20.03.2011), Safaryan (22.03.2011), Tig (23.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Սոխ Շտրուցլի
Allium struzlianum Ogan*
Կատեգորիա. VU

Խոցելի տեսակ է, Հայաստանի էնդեմիկ է, հանդիպում է Շիրակի (Ցամաքասար, Կրաշեն գյուղերի շրջակայք, Ջաջուռի լեռնանցք), Արարատի (Երասխ գյուղի շրջակայք) և Սյունիքի (Նռնաձոր գյուղի շրջակայք) մարզերում: Աճում է ծ. մ. 600-2000 մ բարձրությունների վրա: Տեսակին սպառնում է տարածման և բնակության շրջանների կրճատում՝ մարդածին գործոնների ազդեցության հետևանքով: Չի պահպանվում:

----------

ars83 (28.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011), Gayl (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (23.03.2011), Safaryan (24.03.2011), Tig (23.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Թաղաղու ղրիմյան
Asphodeline taurica*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է Հայտնի է միայն Շիրակի (Ջաջուռի լեռնաշղթա, Բագրավան) և Լոռու (Սպիտակի շրջակայք) մարզերից, թեև աճելավայրերում բավականին առատ է: Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Նախակովկասում, Չերքեսիայում, Հարավ-Արևմտյան Անդրկովկասում,
Ղրիմում, Բալկանյան թերակղզում և Արևմտյան Սիրիայում: Աճում է 1200—2000 մ բարձրությունների վրա, չոր քարքարոտ տեղերում: Տեսակին սպառնում է տարածման և բնակության շրջանների կրճատում կապված հողերի յուրացման հետ: Չի պահպանվում:

----------

ars83 (28.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011), Gayl (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011), Safaryan (24.03.2011), Tig (29.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Գազ թրաձև
Astragalus xiphidium Bunge*
Կատեգորիա. EN
/նկար լինելու դեպքում անմիջապես կդեղադրեմ/
Վտանգված տեսակ է, Անդրկովկասի էնդեմիկ է: Հայտնի է միայն Սյունիքի մարզից (Դարբասի կիրճ, Զորաց Քարեր, Շամբ գյուղի շրջակայք): Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Նախիջևանում, Կենտրոնական և Արևելյան Անդրկովկասում, Թալիշում: Աճում է ծ. մ. 1300-1800 մ բարձրությունների վրա, չոր քարքարոտ լանջերին: Չի պահպանվում:

----------

ars83 (28.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011), Safaryan (26.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Կանգար վարդագույն
Gundelia rosea*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է,  հայտնի է միայն Կոտայքի և Արարատի մարզերից (Ջրվեժից մինչև Գեղարդ և Լանջազատ): Ընդհանուր արեալը ընդգրկում է Նախիջևանը, Անատոլիան, Իրանը: Աճում է ծ. մ. 800-1600 մ բարձրությունների վրա. չոր քարքարոտ, խճաքարոտ լանջերին: Տեսակին սպառնում է տարածման և բնակության շրջանների կրճատում` կապված հողերի
յուրացման հետ: Պոպուլյացիայի մի մասը պահպանվում է «Էրեμունի» պետական արգելոցի
տարածքում:

----------

ars83 (28.03.2011), Gayl (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011), Safaryan (26.03.2011), Tig (29.03.2011)

----------


## just a dream

հետաքրքիր ու կարևոր թեմա է.... 
հետաքրքիր է, իսկ լուսանկարները Ձերն են??

----------


## yerevanci

> հետաքրքիր ու կարևոր թեմա է.... 
> հետաքրքիր է, իսկ լուսանկարները Ձերն են??


անձամբ  իմը  չեն,  տարբեր  տեղերից  հավաքած  են

----------


## yerevanci

*Հիրիկ նեղգծային
Iris lineolata*
Կատեգորիա. EN

Վտանգված տեսակ է, Հայաստանում տարածված է միայն Սյունիքի մարզում (Սիսիան և Գորիս քաղաքների շրջակայք, Վաղատին, Շուրնուխ, Ներքին Հանդ, Շիկահող, Որոտան գետի կիրճ): Հայաստանից բացի հանդիպում է Արևելյան Անդրկովկասում, Թալիշում, Հարավ-արևելյան Անատոլիայում և Իրանում: Աճում է ծ. մ. 800-2000 մ բարձրությունների վրա. չոր քարքարոտ լանջերին: Տեսակին սպառնում է տարածման և բնակության շրջանների կրճատում աճելավայրերի պայմանների փոփոխության պատճառով` գյուղատնտեսական գորրծունեության զարգացման հետևանքով: Պոպուլյացիայի մի մասը գտնվում է «Շիկահողի»
պետական արգելոցի տարածքում:

----------

Moonwalker (29.03.2011), Safaryan (01.04.2011), Tig (29.03.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Հաստածղրիդ լայնացած
Bradyporus dilatatus*
Կատեգորիա. VU

Ընդհատված, ոչ մեծ արեալով խոցելի տեսակ է: Հանդիպում է Շիրակի (Արփի լճի, Ամասիա ք. շրջակայք), Կոտայքի (Հրազդան ք., Ֆանտան և Գառնի գ. շրջակայք) և Գեղարքունիքի (Սեմյոնովկա գ. շրջակայք) մարզերում: Հայաստանից դուրս տարածված է նաև Փոքր Ասիայում և Հյուսիս-Արևմտյան Իրանում: Բնակեցվում է 1500-2100 մ  ծ.մ.բ.: Բուսակեր է, բազմակեր: Հասուն առանձնյակները հանդիպում են հուլիս-օգոստոս ամիսներին, գետնի վրա սողում են ցերեկը` բացի ամենաշոգ ժամերից: Վտանգման հիմնական գործոններ. խոպան հողերի հերկում, անասունների գերարածեցում: Պահպանվում է «Արփի» ազգային պարկում, որի գոտիավորման ընթացքում տեսակի ապրելավայրերը անհրաժեշտ է ընդգրկել արգելոցային գոտու մեջ:

----------

Freeman (04.03.2012), Moonwalker (03.04.2011), Safaryan (02.05.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

արդեն  պատրաստ  է  գրքի  նախնական  տարբերակը,  այնպես  որ  կարող  եք  բեռնել  այստեղից  http://uploading.com/files/aa4dbcem/red%2Bbook.pdf/

----------

Freeman (04.03.2012), Moonwalker (05.04.2011), Safaryan (02.05.2011)

----------


## Zalinyan

Բարև Ձեզ: Խնդրում եմ ինձ ասեք թե ես որտեղից կարող եմ քաշել ՀՀ Կարմիր Գիրքը?

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ո՞վ գիտի կարմիր գիրքը ինչու է տենց կոչվում, ինչու՞ են հենց կարմիր արել կազմը։

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Լավ էլ պետք չի, իմացա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ո՞վ գիտի կարմիր գիրքը ինչու է տենց կոչվում, ինչու՞ են հենց կարմիր արել կազմը։


100% վստահ չեմ

Կարմիր գրքում կենդանիները, թռչունները, բույսերը և այլն դասակարգված են ըստ վտանգված լինելու աստիճանների՝ ամենաքիչ վտանգվածից մինչև ամենաշատը ու վերացած տեսակներ: Արդեն իսկ վերացած տեսակները նշվում է սև գույնի կոդով, ամենաշատ վտանգվածը՝ կարմիր, միջինը՝ նարնջագույն, չվտանգվածները՝ կապույտ:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (08.02.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Վախենամ, որ շուտով ՀՀ Կարմիր գրքի մեջ հայտնվի նաև հայ ժողովուրդը. շատերն են անվերադարձ լքում Հայաստանը:

----------

Vardik! (29.03.2014), Տրիբուն (08.02.2014)

----------

